# feeder guppies online?



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

ok, so here is the deal, the lfs only sells these little 1/4 inch guppies that die like 3 days after you buy them or the expensive fancy smanchy ones...

does anyone know a place online or somehting that sells the ugly ol translucent guppies that are already full size and ready to breed?

i bought 24 of the little ones from my lfs (only place w/ ANY feeder guppies) and 3/4 of them died inside of a week, so the rest got fed to the p's before anymore died

ya'll


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

sounds like those guppies sucked. thats a real bummer.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

yea, they did suck, i was kinda mad, but hey, they ended up as food anyhow, so it's not so bad i guess... just hopin to find some online, cause no one local has the cheap kinda guppies that aren't so friggin small


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

try a different lfs, one near me sells the fancy kind, and one sells the cheap kind. I have 25 of cheap that breed like rabbits in my 5.5 gallon.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

how many do they breed? do i hav to buy the fancy fish a heat and pump and filter also???


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

as soon as they die, why dont you throw em in a baggy and freeze them? then feed em to the P's!

would this work? haahha


----------

